# Venting plumbing with an air admittance valve



## jar546

To all of you guys still passing inspections with these:

View attachment 1996


Please, please, please stop allowing these and maybe Lowes and Home Depot will stop selling them.  Besides, you're causing problem for the rest of us that enforce the code.Instead, please tell them they need an air admittance valve similar to this:
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1997


Thank you,A concerned citizen and inspector
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1996


View attachment 1997


/monthly_2013_10/MechPlumbVent.jpg.0349f52afd5f8c52e80f2bd208651d1a.jpg

/monthly_2013_10/Studor-Mini-Vent-rw-6103-360.jpg.ba43c09163368a405fdd50f581a704b1.jpg


----------



## ICE

The last time I checked, we aren't allowing any air admittance valves.  What's the issue with the top valve and why do you like the bottom valve?  Our issue is that the valves are a mechanical device that can fail.


----------



## pete_t

Just be aware that those mechanically operated spring loaded vents are still needed / required for manufactured homes. MHCSS Sec. 3280.11 (d) Anti-siphon trap vent…..


----------



## jar546

ICE said:
			
		

> The last time I checked, we aren't allowing any air admittance valves.  What's the issue with the top valve and why do you like the bottom valve?  Our issue is that the valves are a mechanical device that can fail.


I did not know that California's plumbing code was so strict and not consistent with the IRC and IPC.  Thanks for the information.


----------



## jar546

pete_t said:
			
		

> Just be aware that those mechanically operated spring loaded vents are still needed / required for manufactured homes. MHCSS Sec. 3280.11 (d) Anti-siphon trap vent…..


yes, and hopefully they(those that write and adopt that standard) will get with the changing times too.


----------



## Rick18071

Do you think home depot and lowes would stop selling s traps too? I always fail the black ones even though I am not prejudice. They are not listed or approved for anything.


----------



## steveray

Massachusetts does not allow them either.....AAV's



			
				jar546 said:
			
		

> I did not know that California's plumbing code was so strict and not consistent with the IRC and IPC.  Thanks for the information.


----------



## Frank

S traps can still be used as replacements for existing S traps


----------



## mjesse

Mechanical vents not permitted in Illinois


----------



## jar546

mjesse said:
			
		

> Mechanical vents not permitted in Illinois


What about air admittance valves?


----------



## fatboy

We locally amended AAR's out in new construction. With AHJ approval, AAV's can be used in remodels, basement finishes etc., however, if it can be conventionaly vented easily, the the AAV is out of the picture.


----------



## mjesse

jar546 said:
			
		

> What about air admittance valves?


Illinois Plumbing Code defines an AAV as a mechanical vent


----------



## mn joe

Minnesota does not allow air admittance valves either.  We have our own code, but apparently will switch over to the UPC in 2014.  We will see if the AAV's are allowed then.

Joe


----------



## JAT

OHIO Plumbing Code allowes AAVs


----------



## Keystone

Keeney Mfg. Co. Plastic Mechanical Plumbing Air Admittance Vent

Plastic Mechanical Plumbing Air Admittance Vent

• Mechanical plumbing vent

• 1-1/2" OD connection

• Black

• For plumbing systems with no vent stack

But there so much cheaper..................


----------



## Daddy-0-

Allowed in Virginia as long as they are accessible and 6" above flood level rim and the correct listed and labeled variety.


----------



## jar546

4" above the weir of the trap for single fixtures around these here parts, 6" above the flood rim of the highest fixture for a stack vent


----------



## north star

*& * & * &*

Daddy-O,

Good to see you posting on here !  

*& * & * &*


----------



## mtlogcabin

We are under the UPC and they are not approved by IAPMO I guess nobody would pay the fee. I do allow them under special circumstances using the alternate materials portion. Usually when getting a vent up through 2 floors and a roof of a 100 year old home is about impossible without some major demolition which opens up a wall full of vermiculite.


----------



## Min&Max

Our plumbing inspector has allowed AAV's for a long time, even in new construction when the typical means of venting is difficult. They must be accessible for maintenance and replacement. We have never had a complaint from plumbing contractors or homeowners about their performance. I am also not aware of anyone becoming ill or dying because of an AAV so I am comfortable with their ability to provide for the health, safety and welfare of the occupants.


----------



## jar546

The IRC and IPC allows them and that is what rules Pennsylvania goes by.  My point in this was the fact that we still see those spring loaded, black mechanical vents after 9-1/2 years of AAV's taking the place of those crappy vents.  In some areas of the country it appears as though not only do they not allow AAVs but NO types of mechanical venting at all.  I have an AAV in my house under my kitchen sink on the peninsula.


----------



## mjesse

FWIW, Illinois Plumbing Code also prohibits connection of the dishwasher discharge to the disposal.

But don't worry, I'm not permitted to inspect plumbing work, because I'm not a State licensed plumber.


----------



## steveray

Last I saw Oatey had special instructions in the fine print for their AAV's used with dishwashers (or pumping discharge) that were impossible to get......



			
				jar546 said:
			
		

> Here is a picture of under my kitchen two-bowl sink.  You will need a UV light to see the un-purple primer.  The AAV is doing its job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2125


----------



## steveray

But they don't seem to publish their installation instructions on their website to verify....


----------

